# New Camera: Canon Powershot A530



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Just got a new camera and I have been really impressed with the results so far. The second shot is using the manual focus in macro mode. Not bad for a point-and-shoot style camera.

Anyway, everyone likes to see pictures of other people's aquariums so here are a few of mine.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Your camera is good, your photography skills are even better! I got a Canon Powershot A540 for Christmas this year (my wife and I gave it to each other). A very nice camera, but my skill in using it didn't take a quantum leap just because I got the camera - darn!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice shots  One of my favorite fish are Blue rams, too bad they are such A-holes, :boxing: If they schooled, I would have a tank full of them.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. For some reason I can't get nearly the crispness when I shoot the entire tank though. But I'm sure I'll get the hang of it sooner or later.

So far I like the Rams as well. I've only had them for a month or so and they haven't been too mean to their tank mates or each other. I do have a fresh water puffer that absolutely hates them though. He is always nipping at their fins. I hope to get them to breed eventually but I'm still not sure if I have a pair. I hope so!


----------

